# Dubai job resignation



## Allison.Kanter (Apr 1, 2012)

Hello everyone,
A couple of days ago I was forced to fly back home due to a family emergency with full knowledge of my sponsor. Seeing the situation, I have decided to resign from my job as I do not find it fit to work abroad, therefore I gave my resignation. Now my residency and work visa is going to be cancelled; I know they can be cancelled when the sponsored person is abroad, but my main concern is that could it be a problem in the eyes of the immigration that my residency is being cancelled while i am abroad, as if i am a runaway or something? I am pretty much sure that my sponsor would not report me as absconding as we are in very good terms.
Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## Dragon300 (Jun 5, 2012)

Can I have your job now that you resigned? I'm desperate for a job. Call your boss and tell him Dragon is on his way to take the position you left. hehe


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Allison.Kanter said:


> Hello everyone,
> A couple of days ago I was forced to fly back home due to a family emergency with full knowledge of my sponsor. Seeing the situation, I have decided to resign from my job as I do not find it fit to work abroad, therefore I gave my resignation. Now my residency and work visa is going to be cancelled; I know they can be cancelled when the sponsored person is abroad, but my main concern is that could it be a problem in the eyes of the immigration that my residency is being cancelled while i am abroad, as if i am a runaway or something? I am pretty much sure that my sponsor would not report me as absconding as we are in very good terms.
> Thanks a lot for your help.


If you are not in debt and all your bills, etc have been cleared, I don't think it should be a problem. Have you paid your final DEWA bill and taken care of all other nitty-gritties - car, credit cards, personal loans, rental cheques.

As long as you have covered all your bases and don't have anything outstanding, you should be fine.


----------

